
Show HN: Publishthis.email – Create a web page in seconds, by sending an email - nickdrewe
http://www.publishthis.email/
======
wdekok
Incredibly handy and awesome - especially when using it together with
[IFTTT]([https://ifttt.com](https://ifttt.com))!

------
shanecleveland
Maybe add the ability to purchase a domain name somehow to monetize? But this
would likely take away the email-only aspect.

~~~
nadermx
I think this would be a nifty way to monetize

------
wingerlang
How are you dealing with email? I recently started looking at this and it was
a bit more annoying than I hoped for. Currently it seems like I am settling
down with Python + imaplib/email modules and a lot of stack overflow Q/A's.

------
fiatjaf
Very nice. I would love to read a list of use-cases, but I'm ok if they don't
exist, because this is just a nice hack.

Reminds of
[https://github.com/fiatjaf/questo.email](https://github.com/fiatjaf/questo.email)

~~~
mattway
Another creator here. We have no specific use cases, but the ideas floating
around my head: 1) Leaking controversial conversations, whistleblowing, or
simply sharing interesting emails. 2) Being one of the fastest ways to
publish, could be a new blogging platform, especially for the older generation
who is more comfortable with email. 3) Transparency for businesses/government
through public archiving.

I would love to hear other ideas.

~~~
cphoover
> 1) Leaking controversial conversations, whistleblowing, or simply sharing
> interesting emails.

Hmmm if this is a goal you should support encryption.

Perhaps provide a public key and have an auto decryption mechanism with your
private key.

------
jtraffic
Very cool. I like the idea enough that I want to find a reason to use it, but
none comes to mind immediately. The real problem, it seems, is not being able
to get something on the web, but getting anyone to look at it.

